# Tougher, USADA-backed rules on supplements part of food safety bill passed in Senate



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Tougher, USADA-backed rules on supplements part of food safety bill passed in Senate by EDDIE PELLS AP National Writer A food-safety bill passed in the Senate on Tuesday includes provisions supported by the U.S. Anti-Doping Agency aimed at keeping steroids and other performance-enhancing drugs out of dietary supplements. The legislation would give the Food and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

